# Warning - Gel Air Fresheners



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

WARNING - To everyone who uses the gel airfresheners and has dogs - Be Careful! The dogs can easily be overpowered by them, this causes vomitting, 
shaking and worse. If you have one of these and your dog shows any 
sign of this, remove it immedietly and take your dog outside into the fresh air - It could save your dogs life!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Yuck! We hate fake air "fresheners". They actually pollute your air more than anything. Not good for anyone!!

If you need a room made fresh, I would suggest putting in a pot on your stove and boiling - 2 sticks cinnamon, 1 orange rind, 10 drops vanilla extract (or 1 stick vanilla is better). Boil and it will make the whole house smell lovely, naturally. AND - I pour this into a mason jar to refridgerate and save for another day.


----------



## mylolagirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Muzby said:


> Yuck! We hate fake air "fresheners". They actually pollute your air more than anything. Not good for anyone!!
> 
> If you need a room made fresh, I would suggest putting in a pot on your stove and boiling - 2 sticks cinnamon, 1 orange rind, 10 drops vanilla extract (or 1 stick vanilla is better). Boil and it will make the whole house smell lovely, naturally. AND - I pour this into a mason jar to refridgerate and save for another day.



MMM!!! that sounds good


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

mylolagirl said:


> MMM!!! that sounds good


It certianly does!


----------

